# bird cage works great!



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

I finally got fed up with my super pet extra large bar spacing. my babies haven't grown to the point where they can not squeeze through, and I started to think that maybe they will always be able to do so.
I took all the wire and zipties off, called petsmart, and prayed.
It worked! They said they would take it back even without a box or a receipt, and I got a 63 dollar girftcard from returning it!
I looked at their (slim) section of 'large' small animal cages, and started to panic that I just did all that work to give it back, and I'd have to buy the same cage all over again.
THen I decided to go to the bid cage section.
I saw some nice ones, but again the wires were too far apart. I finally came upon a prevue hendrix that can, when calucated, have about 3 rats live roomily in it. It certainly wasn't as big as my 40'' super pet one, but it really didn't have much climbing room anyways like the bird cage did . So with my gift card and $10.65 cents more, I bought it. 
It already came set up, but I broke it down just to get an idea on how it works. Its very easy clean, and with some doo daads I think I did okay..for now. I added a sleep-n-ledge, a hammock, an igloo that can can fit the three of them, two bird perches (which they love balancing on) some treats, a water bottle, and the two attachment food dishes are filled with food. Plus a blankie. 
Anyways, here is a pic of the cage. I guess its pretty basic right now so I wanted to get your input on the top left of the cage, and how I can utlize it. I was thinking another hammcok or those wire ledge add ons. Whats your opinion? And what do you think of the cage?
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks good!

You could buy small plastic organsier shelves and put in some perhaps? That or wire shelves covered with stickable linolium. More shelving is definately needed


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

nice, where from and how much? see, the thing is, i'm POOR.  got a potential cage coming in from craigslist though.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i got it at petsmart for 69.99. Getting a bird cage was my only option because all the independent pet stores sell just super pet cages around here. Petsmart had a slim selection, but but I was forced get one there because of the gift card I got.
None-the-less I am really satisfied with my purchase


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I know Petsmart has snap-in metal shelves. You might wanna look into that and see if they'll fit in your cage. Or maybe get another of those wooden ones. I'm just concerned that as your rats get older they might not be able to make that jump from the hammock to the wood block.

Other than that, it looks good!


----------

